# Go-Kart Trolley Bag



## GB72 (May 16, 2012)

This is one of those products, much like the Go-Kart itself, that is not ostentatious, not over the top, not loaded with unnecessary bells and whistles, it just does everything it needs to and does it well. 

The first thing that attracted me to it was the subtle branding. I do not want to walk around with an advertising hoarding for a club manufacturer. If they want me to plug their products on the course then they can pay me. The Go-Kart bag as subtle logos but nothing over the top.

It also helps that the bag is considerably lighter than my old Ogio bag. I part on the street so lugging a heavy cart bag down the road is not idea. The Go-Kart bag is not much heavier than my Nike stand bag. 

It also has plenty of room and everything is in a sensible place. It may be smaller than my old bag but it seems to have more room. It has 2 valuables pockets. a large dry pocket, 2 full length pockets, ball pockets, a very large chiller pouch and the list goes on. Add to that an external ball holder, an external tee holder, and an umbrella holder and there is a pocket for everything. There is also a carabiner clip for a towel and velcro for a glove. 

Needless to say the clubs are well catered for as well. 14 full length dividers and a putter well keep everything safe and in order and there is minimal bag chatter. 

And the best thing is, it costs Â£69. This is a total bargain and is backed up by the legendary Go-kart customer service. I ordered mine and it was on my doorstep 24 hours after I placed the order. 

So, in conclusion, a bag that does not yell 'look at me' but quietly does everything that you want it to do very efficiently. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## swanny32 (May 17, 2012)

Ditto, although annoyed that I got mine 6-9 months ago and got the older style bag, wish I had waited and got the new style which has more blue on it. Great bag though.


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Ditto, although annoyed that I got mine 6-9 months ago and got the older style bag, wish I had waited and got the new style which has more blue on it. Great bag though.
		
Click to expand...

That is the colour I have. Trouble is that I looked a right fashion victim tonight, blue and black bag on blue and black go-kart and I was wearing black trousers, blue shirt and blue and black cap. Looked like I had been sad enough to try and dress to match my bag and trolley.


----------



## Wolfman (May 17, 2012)

I helped review the original bag and pass on advice to GO Kart so maybe the current bag has some of my suggestions from a couple of years back.

Great company and Sandy and co. are fantastic people


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

Didn't realise they had changed the design! Full length dividers and an even better umbrella holder!  Guess what I'll be getting soon.  I wonder if someone wants the older model cheap.


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Didn't realise they had changed the design! Full length dividers and an even better umbrella holder!  Guess what I'll be getting soon.  I wonder if someone wants the older model cheap.
		
Click to expand...

It really is a great bag, now going to have to order the Go-Kart brolley to go in the better umbrella holder (my free audi one just bust)


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

GB72 said:



			It really is a great bag, now going to have to order the Go-Kart brolley to go in the better umbrella holder (my free audi one just bust)
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking, could kill 2 birds with one expensive stone.  Half tempted by the bottle holder and converting it into a windproof ashtray as well.


----------



## swanny32 (May 18, 2012)

I'm actually a little bit sad and have all the accessories, drinks holder, brolly holder, brolly, carry bag, I just purchased the rain cover which comes in a handy bag that clips on the side of your cart bag. Keep all the accessories with the trolley in the boot of my car. Drinks holder is a god send although the netting has ripped on one side now but doesn't really affect anything. Highly recommend them all.....the only accessories I don't have are the seat and the winter wheels. They never have a trolley ban at my place and never ask for winter wheels to be used and at 28 years old I probably shouldn't have the seat as I'll be ridiculed for hours on end....besides, we have plenty of benches around the course.


----------



## GB72 (May 18, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I'm actually a little bit sad and have all the accessories, drinks holder, brolly holder, brolly, carry bag, I just purchased the rain cover which comes in a handy bag that clips on the side of your cart bag. Keep all the accessories with the trolley in the boot of my car. Drinks holder is a god send although the netting has ripped on one side now but doesn't really affect anything. Highly recommend them all.....the only accessories I don't have are the seat and the winter wheels. They never have a trolley ban at my place and never ask for winter wheels to be used and at 28 years old I probably shouldn't have the seat as I'll be ridiculed for hours on end....besides, we have plenty of benches around the course.
		
Click to expand...

We do insist on hedgehogs being used in winter so will be buying a set later in the year. Do not feel the need for a drink holder as a couple of bottles fit nicely in the chiller pocket. Will be getting a brolley holder and brolley later on I think.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 18, 2012)

Does the bag fit on any trolley? Or does it need to be a gokart trolley? Looking to get a bag next month, this one would be ideal, especially at the price.


----------



## GB72 (May 18, 2012)

Fits fine on any trolley


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 18, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Fits fine on any trolley
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, Thanks. Will be ordering myself one when I get paid.

Only dilemma I'm going to have is choosing a colour!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 1, 2012)

Just recieved my new bag and now tranfering all over from the older design to give it to the guy I sold it to (Â£40 for the old one). 

Decided to do a wee comparison from the top down. NEW VS OLD!

 Both have 14 way dividers but the full length dividers in the new bag are certainly an improvement. The old bag is slightly wider which suited my mallet head putter better for transport but overall a big improvement. 1-0

Front lifting handle. On the new bag this is now an actual handle. Old bag had a material bit that could be used and 2 side handles but these got in the way of the rain hood. 2-0 to the new bag. 

Top front pockets. These are narrower in the new bag and a noiser material so having a sneaky rumage while other are about to take a shot may be off the cards. The top one is a little harder to get my hand into but more than does the job. The lower one is much deeper and I can see this being better for the tat I tend to carry. Opens out wide and the top pocket doesn't encroach on the space as much. The tee holder elastic had pre-formed loops on the old bag, new bag it is flat. This is much better as the pre-formed loops stretch over time and don't hold the tee's well due to this. Needed the linesmans opinion but 3-0

Cool pocket like the top pockets has a narrower mouth but still happily hold 2 x 500ml bottles and close via the magnetic closure. No real noticable difference. The ball pocket is also the same. Scores remain 3-0



Putter well - Finish on the old bag was much better. The new one will do the job but for asthetic reasons the old bag has it. 3-1

Umbrella holder. Both bags have it in a sensible place to the front but the new bag opts for a full sheath rahter than loop at bottom and velcro loop on top. Clear winner is the new bag. 4-1

Side pockets - The New bag wins this hands down. 3 large pockets vs 2 and 2 small lined pockets vs 1. Much better for seperating stuff. The dry pocket is also a good bit larger now so is actually more useful. 5-1

Ball sylo. Same design different location. Easier to put balls in on the old bag due to moving less but cancelled out by the more sensible height the new one offers the new bag pips it. 6-1

Material: The old bag has a much quiter material used in it. The New bag rustles a bit but appears to be more water resistant. The colour also seem like it shoud resist fading more due to the new material. New bag also has 2 points to hang stuff from rather than one and the quality and finish on these is better. 7-1

The winner with the score at 7-1 is the NEW BAG!! :whoo:

Overall: Remains excellent value for money. All the changes made to the design are for the better. Backed up by the excellent service from Go-Kart it's hard to see why anyone would want to pay more than the Â£70 + P&P for a decent cart bag unless they really wanted a big manufacturers name on the side. I placed the order late on Tuesday so would have been delt with on Wednesday. It took 2 days to arrive and should have been here on Thursday by the delivery schedule but hey I was on the mainland it probably would have been. 

So to back up GB72 if you want a good cart bag that doesn't have massive amounts of branding and won't need to change when you decided to change club makers then look no further. A large range of colours to suit your taste is also available.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Aug 10, 2012)

just got one. simple - it's class.Absolutely great value and really well designed. I was thinking of spending a lot more on a new bag, but I really feel I've got as good as I could want for half the price.


----------

